# Question on LeMond models



## sieger07 (Aug 24, 2004)

Just learning about LeMond set-ups. Where in the LeMond quality hierarch does / did the Maillot Juane model fall? I am familiar with the popular Zurich, but don't know much about the Maillot Juane. Model I am looking at is 2001 vintage. Any help appreciated.


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

Zürich and the Maillot Juane are the same frame. The Zürich was Ultegra/Race Lite wheels; the Mally had Dura-Ace and Race X Lite. There were other differences (seatpost, handlebars, etc.), but that's the major.

The frame was Lemond's top steel frame. They also made titanium frames, and began the mixed-material frames in 2003 with the Tete de Course. 

I have a 2002 Mally, and love it. I find I can do seated climbing better on this than a traditional Trek frame (a Trek 1000). When I got mine, it was on a scale at the bike store--18 lbs. I was in there a few months ago, and saw a Madone on the same scale, and it came in at the same weight (within an ounce). It was about the same size (Trek 56 cm vs. Lemond 55 cm), had Dura-Ace, and Race X Lite wheels (I assume they did that for the average consumer--the Postie's Race XXX Carbons are tubulars).


----------

